# This might be a stupid question



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

but how long does soap "last". I know the technical answer is that it lasts forever but will the scents fade over time or anything else weird happen?? I'm planning on going to a big craft show but it's not until Nov of next year (The Big One for those in ND.) I'd like to put some bars away for every batch I make until then but I wasn't sure if the scents and all would still be as good in a year.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Soap gets better as far as lather and gentleness over time, but fragrances can fade. The only way to know if it will fade in that amount of time is to ask around about what the strongest fragrances are.

I can tell you this---Brambleberry's Cedar Saffron and Sea moss stick like no other as Does Cybilla's Lavender bouquet. 

Personally, I would just plan say three months in advance to make a whole lot of soap since you are just beginning and have not had time to really see what sticks. you may be shooting yourself in the foot counting on soap you haven't tested for fragrance staying power.

There is also DOS (dreaded orange spots) which are a cosmetic thing and don't affect the soap, but you probably don't want orange spots in it. The only bar that I have had that has gotten DOS was a non GM bar. Olivia on the whisk has done a lot of research on this and is beginning to think that DOS doesn't happen in bars high in Additives like GM, etc.

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

Good for you! I have heard that "The Big One" is supost to be a really good show. Are you a Pride of Dakota member yet? I have done the big holiday showcases in the past - but decied that for what it costs for booth rental and such - it really didn't pay out that well. I did several shows in SD this year and did lots better!


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, my husband and I are sharing a booth. He's a blacksmith and will have lots of little things for sale along with my soaps. That way we only have to sell 1/2 the booth rental for each thing. We have a year so hopefully we can get our acts together and come up with some really great stuff!


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

You know something you could try is to pack them in those plastic boxes with lids. I've done that with a few varieties after they've dried / cured. The scent definately stays longer if they're packed in a box than if they're still on the rack.

If ya do it though I would recommend one scent per box.  

Good luck with your show - sounds great!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

wondering if shrink wrapping doesn't hold the scents longer too?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have read some people say the plastic boxes sometimes give the soap an off smell. I don't have any experience with it myself. 

I use baseball card boxes...the ones with removable lids. They fit my bars perfectly and I can get a dozen in a box. Keeps them from shifting and getting banged up. And they fit standing up in a rubber made tote so I can label the ends and easily pull the scent I want. But I don't think bars from the MM molds would fit them.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to the bank and ask for thier coin boxes - a quarter roll box holds 12 of my bars. These are very similar to the baseball card boxes. My husband owns a cleaning company that does banks and I get these all the time because they just throw them away. you can also use a knife to flip out the ends from the inside and take them apart to store flat. I've also turned them inside out to send things - I didn't want to send a box that said "$500 quarters" on it! That could be BAD!

I don't like to store too many wrapped. Otherwise I have to zap them with a heat gun again if it's been awhile. They store very well naked in the box - keeps the fragrance and everything!

The clear plastic shoe boxes did not work well for me. I had a few that sweated on me in there. I think ideally cardboard is best for storage.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot just use the post office flat rate boxes, wrapped or unwrapped. Free for the asking on USPS.com and delivered to your door. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Gosh I went to that one when it was at the Civic Center, my oldest was 3 months old and she is 30 now. How time flies. There is someone that comes from Montana with goats milk soap, there is also a lady that has soap and uses gm powdered milk, but she claims that gm soap isn't a big seller. I wonder what planet she is from LOL. We are being bombarded with last minute orders. Marisha is making soap like crazy this weekend. Are they still having a spring show? Carolyn


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

They are doing a spring show but I can't get time off work in April to go and I'm not sure I'll be ready since I"m still so new. I want to make lots of test batches first :crazy I figure if I happen to have the day off, I'll go check out the spring show and see how many soapers are there---too many and I won't pay for my booth in Nov.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My daughters and dil are thinking about going this spring, there is only the one lady from Montana that milks her own goats. The lady with the powdered gm soap wrinkled up her nose when asked if she milks goats. Asked us if we were joking. She really thought we were crazy. But everyone has their own style and products, and there is a lot of people that come through. Only thing that is holds one back is the price of the booth. When Lois and her sister Carol had the sale, it was $100. I haven't checked to see if the price has gone up after they "sold" the name and the event. We are in the process of joining Pride of Dakota. Enjoy the weekend and making soap. Carolyn


----------

